# Does anyone offer a bottle tumbling service?



## ncbred77 (Apr 18, 2007)

I've seen Rick Kerns on google and his prices range from $20-$35 a bottle.  No offense to him but I just can't see myself paying that unless it was for a bottle worth a few hundred dollars.  Man I need to invest in a tumbler after I get through paying for a wedding ring and taxes.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 25, 2007)

When i started tumbling I had my prices at 15, 20 and 25, But as time went on I have found that the process is more involved then you would think, with space you need, the mess and noise it makes,
 My electric just for my tumbling was 60 a month, then they hit us with a 35% increase
 talk about a knife in the back, I had no choice. But I have to say money well spent. I always advice people to get there own tumbler, 
 I am also drawing plans to make your own and will soon offer them up. I am working on a 8" and 10" tube for those who have art glass items.
 Thanks for your input. there is some one from maine or up that way that does it for 14 to 20 i think, I dont have their name or email


----------



## ncbred77 (Apr 27, 2007)

I never thought about the electricity that is used when its running night and day.  I'm sure it does jack your bill up.  Thinking about it that way doesn't make the prices seem as steep.  My problem is I have quite a few embossed soda's that I'd love to tumble, but most of them simply aint worth the price it costs.


----------



## muddyfingers (Apr 27, 2007)

I have had several done by this guy he is pretty reasonable. http://wrinkles.cjb.net/ 

 If nothing else he sells tumblers, for that soon to be engagement tumbler.[]
                                                                                   Willy


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 28, 2007)

same as jar doctors tumblers, in fact they are his.

 I do give good discounts for more then 4 or 5 at once if you have alot of them and live close enough to me i would cut my price and we could meet to do a pick up. 20 each no matter what needs to be done, so you would want the worst done but i would need 10 or more to make it worth it for me. I live in noxen pa, 30 miles from scranton pa


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 29, 2007)

I have my own tumbler and recommend buying your own but it all depends on how much you are going to tumble and the price of the bottles you are going to tumble. The cheapest tumbling system Jar Doctor offers is $580 for one canister machines which includes everything you need to get started tumbling. Say you are sending your bottles out to get tumbled at $30 a bottle, it would only take about 20 bottles to equal the price of a new tumbler. This does not include the shipping cost both ways if you have someone else do it for you which makes it more to have a bottle cleaned by someone else. A couple things you have to conceder with your own tumbler is the time, electrical bill as stated above, tumbling oxides, replacement copper and replacement parts when something wears out on your tumbler. It all depends on how much you are going to tumble and the value of the bottles in the end. I tumble all of my own bottles like I said before but I did have Rick Kerns (Bottle tumbler) tumble one bottle I didnâ€™t feel comfortable doing myself and he did a good job on it. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 1, 2007)

I think the most important thing about tumbling is. breaking bottles or jars in the tube good bottles or jars are a complete lose weather you break them or me.But i offer free tumbling if something breaks inside the tube, 

 rick


----------

